# Mahindra 4025 4wd proper RPM for tilling



## grantwallace (Apr 21, 2016)

I leased more land this year and owner has the 4025 4wd. It has a piece of trim that vibrates when rpm reaches 2000rpm which the owner claims means the engine is under too much load. I am looking for an owners manual to show him the safe rpm for full load while tilling. He wants me to keep it 1500-1700 rpm, which to me feels like not enough power to efficiently till acreage. It has a emblem for PTO on the RPM display at 2000RPM, which to me, means this is my most efficient rpm for tillage. Please let me know and if anyone has the owners manual and can snap a pic of this particular issue that would be appreciated. Could not find a manual online and am waiting on a response from Mahindra. Just want to get an answer soon as we have rain coming in and need to plant.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy grantwallace,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I run all of my PTO equipment at 540 rpm. However, to keep the peace with the owner, I'd run the engine at 1700-1800rpm. With tilling, the forward speed is also a factor that determines how well the soil is pulverized. 

PS: fix that piece of trim that vibrates.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I generally till somewhere between PTO speed of 540 RPM (2500 RPM on my tractor) and full throttle depending on how much power its using at the time.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The rated PTO rpm of 540 is achieved at an engine rpm of 2058. Run it at the rated rpm to avoid lugging the engine for longest engine life and best performance of 540 rpm implements.

Too much rpm will result in premature wear too.


----------

